# Help with guppies, they look funny



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I have pair of guppies from the same batch (brother and sister). I have them from the birth and they over 6 month now. The male's body is banded and he is resting in the plants half of the time and half of the time chasing female. But my female looks pregnant but did not give any babies from him yet and she should by now as they both are adult size. Also her spot on the back (from where babies usually coming) is red instead of black (it was always red). Here are my questions:
1. I have been told that because my male is bended it may have problems and not be able to get female pregnant as well he may be having fish tuberculoses, so how safe it keep him or I should dump him and get new one ?
2. I also has been told that since my female and male are brother and sister they may not be able to get pregnant or so. Is this true ?
3. Why back spot on my female is red instead of black ?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Any ideas ? Help needed !!!


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

not sure about the spots you speak of...

but only have 1 male and 1 female what can you really expect...
your ratio is terrible should be like 3/10.. and you'll have hundreds of guppies in 6 months.

you shouldn't really put all your eggs in one basket... ya know


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you have guppies that show deformity you probably should hope they don't breed.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 18, 2011)

ppaskova said:


> Hi
> Here are my questions:
> 1. I have been told that because my male is bended it may have problems and not be able to get female pregnant as well he may be having fish tuberculoses, so how safe it keep him or I should dump him and get new one ?
> Fish tb usually shows more then 1 issue..such as clamped fins, or fungus issues underweight. If the fish is shaped like a v that is usually a birth deformity and should not be bred as it is unclear wether it will be passed on to babies.
> ...


 If the female is light coloured( yellow) bodied then the gravid spot will look pink or red. This is normal. If grey bodied then it should be a dark grey colour. 
There are a lot of sites that will give you guppy specific information. Just google guppy. 
Hope that helps 
Sunshine


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

sunshine said:


> If the female is light coloured( yellow) bodied then the gravid spot will look pink or red. This is normal. If grey bodied then it should be a dark grey colour.
> There are a lot of sites that will give you guppy specific information. Just google guppy.
> Hope that helps
> Sunshine


Yes the female is yellow color. And gravid spot is pink. But her mother was exactly same color or liter and her gravid spot was dark gray. Anyway I just toasted the boy and bought one more female (Grey color with black gravid spot) and nice fancy guppy male. I'm not looking to bread them like crazy just wanted a fey babies !!!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I dont't think that "few guppies fry" is an option when you have guppies. Unless you let mother nature take its course.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

george said:


> I dont't think that "few guppies fry" is an option when you have guppies. Unless you let mother nature take its course.


With cherry barbs in my tank I'll be happy if few survive !


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like free meal for barbs.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

If you suspect fish TB or anything that you're not sure of or can positively ID I would isolate that fish(s) right away. Put in another tank or plastic bin with a filter and monitor both tanks and fish. 

I've never owned or bred guppies before but I have heard of deformed fish from any breed. Perhaps it's best to cull the deformed ones unless the kids bug you about it then put them in another tank otherwise the deformed ones would make for food for another fish if they are not diesased.


----------

